# Ecko update (pic heavy)



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

He's a little on the chunky side as he's had issues with his feet over the last 4 months and I haven't been able to hand walk or mill him. First set of pics are from when Aireal visited last weekend and he got to play with her dog Cheza. 
Sorry I'm not on much anymore. I'm always reading, just don't have as much time to post as I used to.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

aww Ecko! He is a cutie. I love that collar on him looks good.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks girl. It was the first one I grabbed. He has about 4 blue ones. That one is from Tablerock. Great collar, just don't order during show season.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Eh it's winter he can chunk up! I'm chunking mine up! Well, at least trying to -- they are so active lol! 
Ecko and Chezza get along? That is good!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I live in FL. There's not much winter happening around here. LOL! He's been chunk for about 3 months. Good luck putting weight on those SPCA poster dogs. LMAO! It's hard to put weight on active dogs. Ecko is a couch potato. 
He and Cheza got along on her first visit. But this visit is the first time they've played together. She was very tolerant of his humping problem. She would just walk away. I tried as hard as I could to get Aireal to leave her with me. No dice. LOL!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Awwww what a cutie.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks BC. He's def a character. LOL


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awwwww look at that happy pooch! He and Cheeza look great! Thanks for the update miss seeing you around. I love that smile


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Those last two pics LOL. "Say cheese!"


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Haha!! Oh gosh Ecko and Lucius would have a blast together then...he loves to hump too... Weirdo dogs. Though Chezza is quite the pretty gal so I don't blame him. Lucius has lately been going after minors like poor Tandie... He needs to move on to ladies more his age


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

ames said:


> awwwww look at that happy pooch! He and Cheeza look great! Thanks for the update miss seeing you around. I love that smile


Aww, thanks Ames. Cheza is built like a brick shit house but snuggles like a teddy bear. I'm surprised he even tried keeping up with her. I'll try to be around a bit more. At least until tax season starts.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> Those last two pics LOL. "Say cheese!"


Some of the faces he makes crack me up too. LOL!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Haha!! Oh gosh Ecko and Lucius would have a blast together then...he loves to hump too... Weirdo dogs. Though Chezza is quite the pretty gal so I don't blame him. Lucius has lately been going after minors like poor Tandie... He needs to move on to ladies more his age


Who would be on top if they played together? LOL!
Lu the pedo. Poor puppies. LMAO!!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Haha! Lu would want to be the one humping...haha!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

That's Ecko's problem too. Can't seem to find a proper bottom. LOL!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Great new pics of Ecko, thanks for the update!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Meh.. with health problems it happens and it winter anyways nothing wrong with a little fluff this time of year lol. He looks good great pics as always.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Great pictures EckoMac! Ecko is such a handsome boy. 
Thanks so much for sharing. 

Joe


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

Nice pics! Ecko is lookin good.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Ecko looks great. He has such an adorable face. Love seeing pics of him.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks Katey.


----------

